# To gel or not to gel?



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wondering if any mtbers take a gel pack while riding. I usually take a bottle of Hammer Heed along and drink half before a ride and the other half after I'm done and it seems to be working for me. Tomorrow I am going to be riding a bit longer and I think I am gonna take a pack of gel along just in case. I normally just drink the Heed like I said and drink water from my Camel Back while riding. The only time I use my Gels is when I race because I am pushing myself and riding alot harder than usual. What do you use for 2hr plus rides?


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I am using Accel Gel right now and really like it. It's easy on my stomach and really gives me a lift.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

yep. i prefer Gu, but other brands are fine too.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use Hammer Gel and I just bought other Clif brand gel to try.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cliff Gels are 90% organic (so they are Surely the best for you). This year they made new recipes and I only get the vanilla and chocolate. They taste Great!!


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

I always keep one in my pack in case i fade.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I always have water, about 16-22 oz/hour. I use Shots anytime I ride more than about 45 minutes. I will use bars for longer rides and mix in Shots. With heat I add Cytomax, seperate from water. At over 3 hours I need real food.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Lately, I've been riding with a bottle of lower-concentration Gatorade, a bottle of water, and some gels and power bars stuffed in a jersey pocket. Depending on the length of the ride, it could be more or less and I may never touch them. If I'm doing a long ride, I try to suck down some gels as I go.

I did my first longish race - over three hours for me - earlier this season, and my old nutrition strategy of eating power bars when I needed some calories was a total fail. I couldn't choke down a power bar at those effort levels, even though the course had some good opportunities to eat. Gatorade and gels seems to work better if I'm working hard.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Brand of the gel is power bar, and I get the no caffeine ones. I tried a couple other brands, and the power bar ones had the best combination of availability at my grocery store, packaging I can get open (dammit, Clif, why can't you make any usable products???) and a taste that matches the texture - sort of like a Vanilla milk shake.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Extra Food of any type is alway better to have then not have, I drink a quart of water on the way to ride, bring a bottle of water with electrolites on the ride, my camelback has water in it for long rides, every 45 min to an hour I eat something. I usually have a cold Muscle Milk in the truck for after the ride.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I've gotten away from gels and drink mixes. I realized one day that I'm trying to lose calories, not pour more down. Plus, I'm not so sure about always dumping down sugar and caffeine. Not sure that's the best thing for my body.

I carry a couple of gel packs for "just in case". Otherwise, it's water for me, and that's it. I'm good for at least a two-hour ride on local trails with just water to drink.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I always have water, about 16-22 oz/hour. I use Shots anytime I ride more than about 45 minutes. I will use bars for longer rides and mix in Shots. With heat I add Cytomax, seperate from water. At over 3 hours I need real food.


I'm w/ this guy.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I got some power gels at a race and they are a lot runnier and go down better. Other wise I have a flask that I water other gels down sometimes.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing worse than a bonk, and water doesn't help a calorie/glucose deficiency.

I don't race anymore, so ease of ingestion is not an issue. I find a couple of Nature Valley granola bars is enough when my stomach says it's time to eat. I stop and eat.

I do remember using Gu however. And it's great for a sudden recharge.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for a stupid reply, but what exactly is "gel " is that like a energy supliment?


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

C.M.S said:


> Sorry for a stupid reply, but what exactly is "gel " is that like a energy supliment?


Yes. They are semi-liquid, concentrated carbohydrate supplements. Commonly used in single serving pouches like this










Some have electrolytes and/or caffine.
Some taste better than others. My personal favorite is the Espresso Hammer Gel:thumbsup:
There are recipes available to make your own gels. Then you can dispense it with a gel flask.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've actually been using gels lately for soccer. My games are weekday evenings right after work, and I with the short amount of time I have to get ready before a game, I've found I get a good performance boost if I use a gel and one of those sweet/salty nut bars. the gel gives me the quick boost and the bar picks up after the gel wears off. That way I can play the game without hunger being a problem and I am not craving fast food afterwards and I can make a good dinner when I get home.

For rides, though, I usually carry a nature valley granola bar because they're pretty durable in the pack. I may start tossing a gel in there, too, because I've found some flavors that are tolerable. Hammer gels are easily available for me locally (at my LBS), so it's what I use the most.

For a drink, I use Hydralite, which keeps the calories to a minimum and focuses primarily on electrolytes. In the TX summer heat, I find it important on rides longer than an hour.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> I've gotten away from gels and drink mixes. I realized one day that I'm trying to lose calories, not pour more down. Plus, I'm not so sure about always dumping down sugar and caffeine. Not sure that's the best thing for my body.
> 
> I carry a couple of gel packs for "just in case". Otherwise, it's water for me, and that's it. I'm good for at least a two-hour ride on local trails with just water to drink.


Your body does a much better and more efficient job of processing sugar when you're working out; it actually puts the sugar to use, and quickly too. I don't use usually use them for normal rides in that 2hr or less window either though. Even if I wanted too, the cost just adds up too quickly


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been using the Apple Cinnamon flavored Hammer Gel. I usually pack 2 or 3 packets in my pack when I ride.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> I've actually been using gels lately for soccer. My games are weekday evenings right after work, and I with the short amount of time I have to get ready before a game


 I use them for hoops as well! Guys give me funny looks but we'll see who looks funny when I'm bringin' it through the lane! :eekster:

Also, if hasn't been said before beer is a great energy suppliment. I find two to three Rangers or Dales really helps me find the focus I need.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive never used gels until last week. Got a couple free ones at rei when i bought some stuff. Definitely noticed that the legs felt better on the last couple rides.


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to gel but I've moved on to better things.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

The Bloks are delicious but Gels get into your system faster...


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

I like them because I can space them out over the course of the ride and they aren't as messy.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Short Story; At races I see "people" put the Clif Bloks on their frame top tube and stem. And I mean take them out of the pack and stick them on. Your right that they are better when eating them throughout your ride.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I use the Power Bar gel, but not every ride.

TR


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

*Home Made - No Bonk*

ELECTROLYTE AND FLUID REPLACEMENT 
By Dr. Jane Orient (President of Doctors for Disaster Preparedness)

One teaspoon of "Lite Salt" (by Morton, 1/2 iodized potassium chloride, 1/2 sodium chloride in a blue cylinder), 1/3 teaspoon of baking soda (sodium bicarbonate), 10 teaspoons of table sugar (sucrose), and one quart of water. That happens to be a life saving fluid replacement and partial electrolyte expedient replacement. At least it is expedient if you have had the foresight to purchase the above three items BEFORE an emergency happens while it is readily available and very cheap. Many people die in times of emergency because of fluid losses. This can be from burns, vomiting, or diarrhea. The body needs water and certain water soluble chemicals to function. If either or both of these drop below a certain level, you die. There are many non-fatal diseases like cholera that become fatal due to lack of simple things like proper fluid replacement. If you have ever had a bad case of diarrhea and start to have pain in your muscles or joints, congratulations, you have had the early warning symptoms of a potassium deficiency. Bananas are very high in potassium. For ease of purchasing the items for Dr. Orient's formula, Morton Lite Salt comes in a 11 oz. light blue cylinder. Baking soda a 1 or 4 pound box. Sugar 5, 10, or 25 pound sack. To make approximately 300 quarts of the solution you need 5 - 11 oz. units of Morton's Lite salt, 1 - 1 pound box of baking soda, and 25 pounds of sugar.

ELECTROLYTES

Item / single dose / storage ratios for 300 quarts 
- - - - - - - - - 
Lite salt / 1 teaspoon / 5 - 11 oz. tubes of Morton Lite Salt 
Baking soda / 1/3 teaspoon / one pound box 
sugar / 10 teaspoons / 25 pound sack 
water / 1 quart / 300 quarts (75 gallons)


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone do gels _and_ sports drinks together? I only drink water for the 1st hour regardless of the ride and only eat food if I'm going to be on the bike over 2-2.5 hours. I went for a 6.5 hour ride last weekend consumed the following:

70 oz. water from camelbak
1.5 bottles Vitalyte electrolyte drink (mixed in evenly with water consumption after the 1hr mark)
1 bottle water
Pretty much a gel or shot blok every hour (did 5 total I think)
1 granola bar when I started craving real food.

I know the gels and bloks say to consume with water but I'm afraid of cramping if I only do water and gels, and I still managed to cramp last weekend with water/vitalyte/gels...


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I do heed and hammer gels mostly but for longer rides i do endurolites.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it all depends on what your goals are, and how much effort you are putting into a ride. as somebody already said His goal was to burn calories not just replace them as he goes. others it might be so they can sustain a fairly high pace for a ride and absolutly rip a trail the whole time. I am only started to read a book and papers on sports nutrition timing, but it is looking interesting so far, it might be that with proper nutrition before and after biking an average ride would not really need gels.

For myself what is working now (I kind of had to work up to this point) was anything over 2 hours I would use gatoraid, anything over 3 hours I would start using bananas and gels every hour or so along with the gatoraid. I have been trying a few other softer fruits like peaches and plums they are great as well a little more jucy so my hands get sticky it's a good thing I don't wear gloves in the heat.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Gu tends to do in my stomach - I prefer the citrus types. Sidenote, I've never been a fan of Gatorade but, the newer Gatorade Pre-ride is 87 grams of carbs..


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

I carry Gu Gels and Chomps on all of my rides. i usually will eat a gel prior to my rides after work or in the evenings as my body drags a bit. i find that they help a ton. I have been on numerous rides where i am bonking hard, take a gel, and within 10-15 minutes im riding strong. I also fill my bladder with Nuun Tablets for rehydration.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

i like the Gu gels especially in the chocolate varieties but I've been packing and using the Sportbeans a bit more lately. Also they are a tad cheaper which helps when you're buying foods for your spouse too.

But those Clif chomps are pretty good too, I keep a package or two in my bag with either gels or sport beans now.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

riiz said:


> i like the Gu gels especially in the chocolate varieties but I've been packing and using the Sportbeans a bit more lately.


Those Jelly Belly Sport Beans are great. Love 'em. Only problem is that they are more easily used as a snack around the house. I stocked up on two boxes in spring and probably ate more of them around home than out on the trails. Like em a lot though.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Carb Boom orange gel in a flask for me. It contains caffeine, which I feel makes a difference. I usually don't have to go to the gel unless I'm really putting in a hard effort. For regular rides, I have grown to love Nature Valley granola bars, especially the peanut butter flavour. 225 calories, all sugar, complex carbs and fat. I have 3-6 jammed into the crevices of my pack at any time, and they are edible even when frozen. As a bonus, they cost ~$0.40 [$2/box] when on sale.

I used to do Powerbars, Clif bars, some other fancy $3 bars and none of them worked as well as NV. Oh, I also like those Honey Stinger things, but they are more like hyper expensive jujubes.


----------

